# Steaming around in the back yard



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello guys,

mid of september, we had a small operation session on my old G-scale layout in my parents back yard. There were 2 Regner Lumber Jacks (one converted to 7/8th scale), my Accucraft Shay and a Deutz diesel loco (7/8th scale) in service. Here are some photo from this event.




















































Cheers, Gerd


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gerd, 
Your new cab on the Shay looks very good, how is the big Shay coming along ? Ralf told me you had a bit of a steam up on Dad's Feldbahn.  

Rod.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking, and nice to see you posting, don't think I've seen you post in quite a while! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello guys and thanks for your comments. 

@Rod : I'm still working on my little Shay. Meanwhile I added a firewood load and new lubricator drain cock. 
Next I'll add the steam brake cylinder on the fireman's side and sand pipes to the dome. I'll also add RC during the winter time and a water sight glass. 

The big Shay will make progress during the next month. It seems that I'll get the boiler in october, so I'll go back to this project with highest priority. 

@Greg : the last time, I was busy with my N-scale layout, so I was not posting over here. 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd, 
your milestone is way out of scale ! Other than that,the pictures are very nice. 
Regards


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Milestone gerd,,, great pics and nice conversion to 7/8ths scale on the lumber jack.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

only the Shay with work train is my consist at the moment. The G-scale Lumber Jack with log trains is from my dad and the 7/8th scale stuff is from Ralf.
We had a lot of fun with switching and bidirectional train moves on single track main line. Except for the Shay, all locos are equiped with RC. The Shay will be converted next spring. 


Cheers, Gerd


----------

